# Kelpmax versus Maxicrop



## leeaun (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi I have heard great things about what Kelpmax does but as it is not available in the UK, is Maxicrop seaweed extract a good alternative for paphs? I have used it on my garden plants before but never on my orchids. Care to shed your experience with it?


----------



## phraggy (Feb 8, 2017)

I use Maxicrop Seaweed extract and I consider it to be excellent for all plants especially Paphs and Phrags.
Ed.


----------



## leeaun (Feb 8, 2017)

phraggy said:


> I use Maxicrop Seaweed extract and I consider it to be excellent for all plants especially Paphs and Phrags.
> Ed.



Hi Ed, thanks for the input. I dont have an enormous collection and I found Kelpak to be very expensive at £78 for 5 litres of which it would take me an eternity to finish using it. Do you just use the normal Maxicrop seaweed or the Maxicrop triple or other variants and what is the typical dilution and frequency you use for watering the plants? Thanks for the advice


----------

